# Discovered Spouse Messaging Coworker



## xintexas (Jan 27, 2012)

Long story short: I found my spouse exchanging messages on facebook with a coworker. Obtained her password and can follow their communication, if she doesn't delete them immediately. The content of their communication does not suggest anything has happened, but is very playful and is approaching sex talk.

I have been contemplating just how to confront her, but am on unfamiliar ground. I have made copies of their messages in case she denies anything. I plan to confront her with this first, then demand she share access to her phone, facebook and other means of communication. I also plan to notify the coworker's wife as to their activity.

Does this sound reasonable or am I out of line?


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

Let his wife know. Your not out of line, it concerns you enough to copy her messages. Affairs start this way and I am sure she is aware of this.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

gather more evidence before they go underground


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

Complexity said:


> gather more evidence before they go underground


Yep, if you can play it cool, sit back gather more if you can...Dont pull the trigger just yet. I did too soon and got only answers to what I could prove light e/a (if there is such a thing).

It has deff crossed a line, some will lie and lie and lie, gas light, trickle truth, once it is brought to light..

You more than likely will be hearing "he's just a friend" consider that total BS.

read on this site a bit before you do anything, get ideas from others and formulate a good plan for your situation.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

confused are you two Discovered ?


----------



## xintexas (Jan 27, 2012)

I do appreciate the advice. I have played it cool, but am tired of playing along with it. I don't want it to evolve into a physical relationship.

I have read more on these forums and can comfortably say that:

1 - our love life is phenomenal (I usually let my wife have her cookies before I get mine!)
2 - we spend quality time together both alone and with our children
3 - I don't forget to surprise her with romantic gestures and the simple things

My wife and children get the best I have.. our kids are happy and have a love for life. I just don't believe I can keep playing along, waiting until whatever happens next. I love my wife, but I'm not putting up with this crap.

I have screenshots and copies of their messages.. what else do I need to wait for? Again, I do appreciate the advice


----------



## JustaJerk (Dec 2, 2011)

Expose it. If you don't, it will only escalate in nature.

You need to put your foot down and squash this thing PRONTO!


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

Let me just play this from the other side....I have a male co-worker, one, the rest are women haha, but me and him are the same age, everyone else there is older than us, and we have both worked there for 10 years...I knew him before I knew my H....Now me and him talk all the time at work, with occasional texts outside of work (My H knows about that though), we joke and kid around, sometimes it's sexual talk I suppose, but we laugh about it because there is no way in H*ll that would be going down...He's married and loves his wife and I am married and love my H, and honestly I think we laugh so much about it because we're both repulsed by the thought, we've known each other too long haha....I think you should still confront her because my situation is not always the case, but sometimes it depends and it is what it is....


----------



## JustaJerk (Dec 2, 2011)

> we joke and kid around, *sometimes it's sexual talk I suppose, but we laugh about it *because there is no way in H*ll that would be going down


Sorry, but this is very inappropriate in my eyes.

Why would my wife want to discuss sexual matters(even jokingly) with ANYONE, let alone another man???:scratchhead:

Not funny at all.


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

JustaJerk said:


> Sorry, but this is very inappropriate in my eyes.
> 
> Why would my wife want to discuss sexual matters(even jokingly) with ANYONE, let alone another man???:scratchhead:
> 
> Not funny at all.


Because we are so repulsed by each other in that way that it's pretty freakin funny....like if he says something to me like that he's doing it in a way that's hilarious and I'm so vulgar, which I always have been since I was younger, that he is completely disgusted by me, but it's funny....idk Of course I'm consistently vulgar like that with everyone and have been since I was a teenager, I have no filter, so maybe my H is just used to that being my personality.....


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

And for the record, I am the same way with the older female employees as well, lol, that's just me, that's who I've been since, and before, my H met me....


----------



## asylumspadez (Jan 17, 2012)

The conversations havent turned sexual just yet so wait and see where it goes. If the messages turn sexual then wait it out for a week or two and see if they continue. That way when you confront her she cant claim she was just joking about it. Also ,like the others said, be prepared for the generic excuses like "We were just joking" "I would never cheat on you". She wouldnt be sending sexual messages to another man if the thought of cheating hasnt crossed mind.

So get ready for the waiting game my friend.


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

The main difference between this communication and what Greeneyes describes is that the OP's wife is secretive about her communication. He didn't even know this guy was in the picture. It's behind his back. It's an affair.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

xintexas said:


> Long story short: I found my spouse exchanging messages on facebook with a coworker. Obtained her password and can follow their communication, if she doesn't delete them immediately. The content of their communication does not suggest anything has happened, but is very playful and is approaching sex talk.
> 
> I have been contemplating just how to confront her, but am on unfamiliar ground. I have made copies of their messages in case she denies anything. I plan to confront her with this first, then demand she share access to her phone, facebook and other means of communication. I also plan to notify the coworker's wife as to their activity.
> 
> Does this sound reasonable or am I out of line?


Obviously her activities have crossed *your boundary*. Some people may be ok with those kinds of flirty communications. You don't have to be ok with it.

Trust your gut!

She will probably accuse you of being controlling. And she might really feel that way. If there is no emotional attachment forming, she may have a factually correct argument against you.

But the fact is that it makes you uncomfortable. I think it is reasonable to tell her that her actions make you uncomfortable and you believe it is not appropriate for a married person to be having those kinds of discussions with a person of the opposite sex.

She'll probably give you grief for spying on her. Be prepared with the secrecy vs privacy in marriage talk.

Be prepared for all the excuses. My wife friended an (make it THE) ex-bf on FB last year. She argued that he was such a loser and looked terrible now and she didn't want to be rude to him by blocking him!

Give her the broken record. Her conversations make you uncomfortable. It is playing with fire even if innocent now, these things have a way of getting out of control. It is a potential threat to your marriage. Repeat as necessary.


----------



## duchesspink (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't believe in underhand tactics and squirrelling away information until you want to see more happening. I believe you are setting yourself up for more long term hurt.

Do you really need to see them getting so carried away that they start to talk about meeting for sex or would you prefer to deal with it now?

I think you should tell her that she's left her facebook account open and you went into the messages. Tell her what you've seen and ask for an explanation.

Don't accept any rubbish in her response. Tell her that its not acceptable to have those kinds of communication in private messages. If she insists its innocent then ask why it was conducted in PM's rather than on each others facebook walls.

Please don't wait to see what happens next. they might take the next step and things will be much harder for you then.

nip it in the bud now and get the respect that you deserve in your relationship


----------



## Spock (Jan 26, 2012)

As others have amply stated already, put a stop to this now. EA’s progress at a lightning speed and things could get out of control fast. Some of the other threads here are witness to that. If you hit this forcefully enough, they won’t be going underground and would just cease their activity because they are too early into the EA and because your wife has a lot at stake (healthy marriage). Once it does devolve into an EA then all bets are off.


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

MrK said:


> The main difference between this communication and what Greeneyes describes is that the OP's wife is secretive about her communication. He didn't even know this guy was in the picture. It's behind his back. It's an affair.


That's true, I make my stuff no secret, and we only text outside of work if it has to do with, hey I'm gonna be late today let so and so know....I wouldn't hide it, that would make it look bad even if it wasn't....


----------



## bryanp (Aug 25, 2011)

If the roles were reversed do you think your wife would be playing along like nothing is happening?


----------



## Rebuilding (Jan 27, 2012)

You should be honest and confront your wife. I would hazard a guess that the line that crosses into EA goes un-noticed in most cases. Most people (unless they have already been researching for help in these forums) don't even understand what an EA is. Most people look at cheating as the physical act and you wife will likely deny that that she is being unfaithful (depending on what definition you coin "faithfulness"). 

For me, I wasn't sure when the EA stage began and when the decision of a physical affair was made. All I know is that the progression from EA to PA is the general progression in these "friendships". 

You should confront your wife now but she will likely fluff it off as being harmless flirting, or they're just friends, or you're taking the whole situation out of context etc. but if they do decide to go underground to hide from you, there's no excuse. There is no way you can "prevent" your wife from having an affair but know that you have drawn out what is acceptable to you and what is not so there is no confusion. If you are uncomfortable with this "friendship", then you should let her know and if she loves you, she will back away. The key is to communicate thoughts and feelings honestly to each other.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

GreenEyes said:


> Because we are so repulsed by each other in that way that it's pretty freakin funny....like if he says something to me like that he's doing it in a way that's hilarious and I'm so vulgar, which I always have been since I was younger, that he is completely disgusted by me, but it's funny....idk Of course I'm consistently vulgar like that with everyone and have been since I was a teenager, I have no filter, so maybe my H is just used to that being my personality.....


That is what my EXWife said to,about jabba the hutt.
It ended up with sex for 24 months.:scratchhead:

you Know the repulsive jabba the hutt

in the end of the day,flirt long enough the traction build´s up

You would be surprised how many Wife´s end upp banging
butt ass ugly losers. having the same frame of mind as you..:scratchhead:


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

GreenEyes said:


> Let me just play this from the other side....I have a male co-worker, one, the rest are women haha, but me and him are the same age, everyone else there is older than us, and we have both worked there for 10 years...I knew him before I knew my H....Now me and him talk all the time at work, with occasional texts outside of work (My H knows about that though), we joke and kid around, sometimes it's sexual talk I suppose, but we laugh about it because there is no way in H*ll that would be going down...He's married and loves his wife and I am married and love my H, and honestly I think we laugh so much about it because we're both repulsed by the thought, we've known each other too long haha....I think you should still confront her because my situation is not always the case, but sometimes it depends and it is what it is....


GreenEyes you are skating on thin ice. BTW you and your husband should know better by now. 

However, OP is right in busting them now before they escalate into a full blown ea/pa.

Unfortunately,now he has to do the detective work to make sure it does not go underground.

OP, when she says you are being controlling be ready.


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

Jonesey said:


> That is what my EXWife said to,about jabba the hutt.
> It ended up with sex for 24 months.:scratchhead:
> 
> you Know the repulsive jabba the hutt
> ...


I have known this guy 10 years, if there's no traction built up by now there won't be any...lol....I am not a cheater, never have been never will be...I would leave my H before I would cheat. Some people aren't the same though and this type of thing leads to an affair....I personally couldn't/wouldn't and have no type of attraction to this person whatsoever....


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes you should confront her. But just before you do you should contact the OM's wife to let her know too.

It works a lot better when their are sentries at both gates!

Good Luck

And when she cries BS and says you are spying on her tell her there are no secrets in a marriage.....


----------



## spudster (Jan 11, 2012)

> It works a lot better when their are sentries at both gates!


:iagree:

Great analogy. Tell the OMW. Heck she might do all the work for you.


----------



## xintexas (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for the advice and encouragement. I confronted my wife this morning and she did not deny it. She did turn it around and claim that I was sneaking around on her by watching in the background. I'll do what I have to when my heart is involved. 

It turns out that we went to dinner last night and the other man and his wife were sitting directly behind us. How about that!


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

xintexas said:


> Thanks for the advice and encouragement. I confronted my wife this morning and she did not deny it. She did turn it around and claim that I was sneaking around on her by watching in the background. I'll do what I have to when my heart is involved.
> 
> It turns out that we went to dinner last night and the other man and his wife were sitting directly behind us. How about that!


Wow, and how did they interact with each other? How did the other man act around you? I hope you know what he is after.

Your wife did not deny what exactly? What is the plan now?


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

GreenEyes said:


> I have known this guy 10 years, if there's no traction built up by now there won't be any...lol....I am not a cheater, never have been never will be...I would leave my H before I would cheat. Some people aren't the same though and this type of thing leads to an affair....I personally couldn't/wouldn't and have no type of attraction to this person whatsoever....


My Ex wife worked with JABBA the HUT for seven years
So what??

She admitted to have the same taught process as you do 
have now.. She taught no way in hell i would ever
bang the Om..And of course lucky me it never happend..


----------



## Wheels65 (Jul 17, 2011)

> She did turn it around and claim that I was sneaking around on her by watching in the background.


That's too bad and most likely will be he point where she turns away from you OR things smooth over, I wish you all the best but from what I've seen things usually go south from here.

I would have just watched from the sidelines for a while. IF something is amiss she will be very sneaky now and things will be deleted, passwords changed etc...just my guess...hope I'm wrong

How was that dinner?


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

*I am not a cheater, never have been never will be*

You just dont get it do you?:scratchhead:

Almost all who got busted cheated,said the exact thing
as you just did..My exWife did to.Hen the EXWife.
She tought that to.And so did i.And that´s why i never
suspected ****..So convinced that my exwife wasent
the cheating type..And guess what? She never was
up to the, that point.. Hence we all that get cheated on
go in to a chock on a galactic scale..


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

X,

I highly doubt that all 4 of you in the same eatery was a co-incidence. You should have sat at their table and enlightened his wife.

And you are not snooping. No secrets belong in a marriage unless it is about your bday present or bday party party.

Stay on top of the situation and her as well.

HM64


----------



## xintexas (Jan 27, 2012)

I have never met them before, so I did not suspect anything. My wife's behavior at dinner did not raise any alarms. There was a pillar between our tables and her view was blocked, with my back to them. I suggested the restaurant, so I don't believe anything was planned.

Wheels - I was becoming obsessed with knowing when they were talking, what they were talking about.. and it got to the point where it was affecting my home and work life. I decided to confront her before everything else in my life fell apart. I do hope for the best, but realize the consequences of bringing it in the open.

Chapparal - I recommended we seek counseling and she was accepting. My instinct is to take a step back and let it sink in before jumping into counseling. My better judgment says to cool off and take the next step level headed and open to whatever happens next. She admitted that they had recently started talking sexually. She said it would not have led to a physical affair. I did not have to use any of the screen shots or documentation. 

I contacted a friend for a recommendation, as he and his spouse have received counseling over an affair. Hopefully we can get started this week.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

She is either already in and Emotional Afffair or so close you can't tell the difference. It was sure to go physical soon. You have to demand absolute no contact with the OM. His wife HAS to know what is going on now.

You must insist on having passwords to her phone,emails, all accounts. There are no secrets in a marriage.

None of you spoke at dinner? Thats really wierd. How did you know it was him?

Print this off and make your wife read it:

Understanding Your Betrayed Spouse - A quick reference manual for unfaithful partners.

The Sea of Stress is Difficult to Understand.

YOU BETRAYED YOUR PARTNER. NOW COMES THE FALLOUT.

They discovered your adultery. You ended the affair and promised you’ll never cheat again. But the stress from their emotional devastation lingers. And you don’t see much change – at least, not as much positive change as you expected. Many times, any visible changes are for the worse. You observe them bouncing back and forth like a ping-pong ball, moment to moment, from one emotion to the next. They’re unpredictable. There’s no discernable pattern. Their nerves are frayed. They can’t sleep. They can’t eat. Their thoughts are obsessive. Intrusive visions and flashbacks assault them without warning. They cry at the drop of a hat. They feel empty, used up, exhausted. The stress consumes their energy and their life until they feel like there’s nothing left. It’s terrible.

It’s an ordeal for you to witness their tortured, depressed and angry states, and what’s worse; you don’t know what to do. You’re not alone. Unfaithful spouses never dream they’ll get busted, so when confronted with their adultery they’re always caught by surprise; first by their partners’ knowledge, then by their intense agony. Indeed, unfaithful partners never think about what they’ll face “after” until after. The fact is: Though they inflict it, adulterers are unprepared for the onslaught of their spouses’ overwhelming emotional distress. Is this real? Is this permanent?

As you watch them sink lower and lower, wallowing in an emotional abyss, you wonder where the bottom is, when they will hit it, and if they will ever ascend from it and return to “normal.” You ask yourself, “Is this real?” Then you ask, “Will this ever end?”

The simple answers are: Yes, it is real. And, yes, it will end. But recovery takes a long time, often years, and much depends on you. Can you be remorseful, apologetic, loving, patient, empathetic and soothing over an extended period of time? Can you commit to openness and honesty at all times – and forevermore being faithful to your spouse?

Be honest with yourself: If you can’t or don’t want to get over your affair, if you don’t feel shame and remorse, and if you can’t generously provide appropriate support to your spouse, then now is the time to consider ending your marriage and spare your marital partner further pain. (If this is the case, you need not read any further.)

But if you have put the affair permanently behind you, if you feel and can freely express your remorse and shame for your unfaithfulness, and if you can commit to supporting your spouse through their excruciating anguish, then you have an excellent chance of rebuilding from this disaster you’ve wrought to a happy, satisfying, caring and loving marriage. The following is intended to help you help your partner, and in turn yourself, through this horrible time and jumpstart your journey to recovery.

So, take a couple of deep breaths… and let’s start with three foundational facts:

What you’re seeing in your spouse is a normal reaction to a life-changing event.

Your spouse needs to grieve for as long as it takes in order to recover and heal.

You can be a positive influence on their recovery.

Now, go back and reread them several times. Let them really sink in. When you can repeat them without looking, continue.

Your first mission is to learn.

Learning about your partner’s myriad reactions to your betrayal allows you to recognize, understand and properly respond to them as they occur. Doing so will help you get through
this horrible initial stage, which can last a long time.
Below you’ll find a little of what your spouse is probably experiencing. They may shift from one reaction to another, or they could experience multiple reactions concurrently. And don’t be surprised if they return to previous states many times. Where applicable, we’ve added some tips to help you to assist your partner through this. In some cases, however, there may be little for you to do except to simply “be there.”

Most importantly, remember at all times: Your infidelity has traumatized your spouse. Act accordingly.

SECTION 1 - THE WILD PATCHWORK OF EMOTIONS

DISBELIEF: They expect to wake up any minute from this nightmare. It can’t be true. They don’t believe it. This is natural. They trusted you and don’t want to believe you did what you did. It is common for this to occur in the very first moments of discovery. (Note: If some time elapsed between the discovery of your affair and the confrontation, you may have missed this when it happened, but it is also possible for your spouse to return to disbelief.)

SHOCK: They are numb and often seem dazed. Their emotions are frozen. Their senses are dulled. They go through the motions mechanically, robotically, but can’t seem to apply sufficient concentration to their day-to-day lives.

REALITY: “Oh my God. It really happened.” They feel they’re getting worse. Actually, reality has just set in. It’s as if a ton of bricks just fell on them and they’re buried beneath them. They don’t know where to turn, or can’t. Don’t discount the likelihood that they feel shamed by your infidelity. So, they may be reluctant to seek support from friends and family. Be available to them for emotional support and encourage them to talk freely with anyone they choose. Suggest therapy as a means to help them through their trauma, but never accuse them of “being irrational” or “acting crazy.” Be supportive and encouraging. Commend them for seeking help.

CONFUSION: They’re disoriented. They can’t think straight. They become impatient, disorganized and forgetful. More frequently than usual they go to a room to retrieve something, but once they get there they can’t remember what it was. This is very upsetting to them. Bear with them. Be gentle and be helpful. Help them find their misplaced purse or locate their lost keys. Know that they will eventually come out of the fog. Also be aware that their confusion, as with other states listed here, may be set off or magnified by certain “triggers.” (Note: Read more about “triggers” below.)

PHYSICAL SYMPTOMS: They may sleep or eat too little – or too much. They may suffer physical aches and pains, numbness or weakness. They may feel unusually tense and develop headaches, abnormal tics, twitching or shaking. They may feel sick to their stomach and vomit, or their digestive system may react with constipation or diarrhea. Weight loss is common. Usually the symptoms fade gradually. If these symptoms persist, make sure they check with a doctor to rule out other causes. Encourage them to eat well and to exercise – but don’t nag. You might instead take control of their diet by preparing healthy, well balanced meals. If you don’t cook, take them to restaurants where you know they serve nourishing food and, if necessary, order for them. If they’re not exercising, initiate taking long walks together. It’s a good way to ease them into a healthy exercise regimen, which is always a good stress reliever, and will provide opportunity for you to begin constructively re-establishing your “couplehood.”

CRYING: Deep emotions suddenly well up, seeking release as crying, uncontrollable sobbing and even screaming out loud. Allow them their time for tears. They can help. So can you. When they cry, give them your shoulder. Hug them. Help them through it by gently encouraging them, to “get it all out.” Be certain to verbalize your remorse for causing their pain. They need to hear this from you. (Note: Right now, genuine, complete and repeated apologies are the best “general use” tool you have in your repair kit. That is why you’ll see many more references below. Read “Apologize” in Section 2.)

SELF-CONTROL: They control their emotions to fulfill their responsibilities, or to simply rest from the pain. Self-control can shape and give rhythm to their grieving, but be on the lookout for constant and rigid self-control. It can block healing. They need to reduce their emotional pressure to regain equilibrium. Allow them to vent when it happens. Be aware: Too much self-control means they are storing up much anger and will release it powerfully, like floodwaters breaking through a dam. So don’t be alarmed if they suddenly lash out at you, your affair partner, or even themselves. Understand that the release of anger is necessary to heal. Though it may not feel this way to you when it happens, it’s beneficial.

NEED TO KNOW: They will ask lots of questions. Their curiosity may be insatiable or it may be limited. Different people have different needs and tolerances for information, but they need information to process their trauma, move through it, and move past it.

Let them set the agenda. Whenever they ask a question, whatever they ask, answer honestly and sufficiently. Refusing to answer gives the appearance that you’re still keeping them in the dark, that you still have something to hide. Do not hold anything back. If they discover later that you omitted or hid details, or if the facts they discover don’t match the story you tell, they’ll feel betrayed once again. Follow the delivery of each new piece of hurtful information with an apology, and soothe them with another promise that you’ll never again be unfaithful.

WHY: They ask, “Why did you do this?” They may or may not expect an answer, but they ask repeatedly. If they do want an answer, provide it – and answer honestly. Even if the question is rhetorical, be aware that the question itself, rhetorical or not, is a cry of pain. And each time they feel pain, it should be answered with another apology. (I can’t stress enough how important this is.) Be aware: Even if they are not verbalizing this to you, they are still silently asking the question “Why?” over and over and over again.

INJUSTICE: They feel it’s all so unfair. You invited danger, you took the risk, but they suffered injury. They want justice and begin to think like a vigilante. They may harbour a secret desire to do harm to you or your affair partner. They may want to get even by having a “revenge affair.”
Understand that the aftermath of your unfaithfulness is an agony you have thrust upon them. Meanwhile, despite your betrayal and deceit, and the shame you feel, you and your affair partner may retain fond or even loving memories of your affair. One of my patients described her feelings of injustice this way: “I feel like a rape victim watching helplessly as the jury returns a ‘not guilty’ verdict. Then, the assailant looks at me, points his finger at me and laughs all the way out of the courtroom. How can this possibly happen?”

A sad truth of infidelity is: It is unfair. Of course, there is no “justice” that can come from this. Betrayed spouses generally settle into this realization on their own, but they need to know that you understand how this plagues them. (Note: Read “Share your feelings of guilt and shame” in Section 2. It explains the best way to help them through their sense of injustice.)

INADEQUACY: Their self esteem is shattered. They feel belittled, insignificant, and often even unlovable. Just as you would crumple a piece of scrap paper and toss it in the garbage without a second thought, they feel you crushed them, discarded them, and didn’t give them a second thought, either. So, they question their own value. They wonder if you truly love them – or if anyone could. They need to know why you now choose them over your affair partner, even if they don’t ask. Make your case convincingly. Be generous, but be genuine. They’ll know if you aren’t, and false flattery for the purpose of mere appeasement will only hurt them more.

REPEATING: Over and over again, they review the story, thinking the same thoughts. Do not attempt to stop them. Repeating helps them to absorb and process the painful reality. You can help them get through it by answering all their questions truthfully and filling in all the gaps for them. The more they know – the more they can repeat the complete story – the faster they process it, accept it and begin to heal. If the story remains incomplete or significant gaps are filled in later, they may have to start the process all over again.

IDEALIZING: Sometimes they remember only good memories, as if their time with you was perfect. They long to live in the past, before the affair came along and “messed it up.” Assure them that you, too, remember the good times, and want things to be good again. Remind them that you want an even better future, that you are willing to work at it, and, most importantly, that you want your future with them – and not your affair partner.

FRUSTRATION: Their past fulfillments are gone. They haven’t found new ones yet and don’t seem interested in finding any. They feel they’re not coping with grief “right” or they feel they should be healing faster. They don’t understand why the pain returns again and again. They wonder if they will ever recover and feel better. You can help them by verbalizing what they need to hear even if you don’t or can’t fully understand it yourself. Be empathetic and assure them that under the circumstances they’re doing okay. Remember that despite how much you have hurt them, you are still the one they chose as their life partner, for better or for worse. You may still be their closest confidante. As incongruous as it may seem, don’t be surprised if they choose to confide in you over others.

BITTERNESS: Feelings of resentment and hatred toward you and your paramour are to be expected. Don’t be surprised if they redirect much of the anger that’s really meant for you toward your paramour. This is natural. It’s actually a way of protecting their love for you during the early stages. By restricting their anger toward you, they allow it to be time-released, and only in smaller, more manageable amounts. Expect their anger to surface periodically, and give them plenty of time to work through it so they can eventually let go of it. Understand that until they’ve worked through and exhausted their anger, they cannot heal.

WAITING: The initial struggle is waning, but their zest for life has not returned. They are in limbo, they are exhausted and uncertain. Indeed, life seems flat and uninteresting. They are unenthused about socializing, perhaps reluctant, and they are unable to plan activities for themselves. Help them by finding ways to stimulate them. Plan activities for them around things that hold their interest and bring joy back into their life.

EMOTIONS IN CONFLICT: This is one of the most difficult manifestations because there is so much going on at the same time and their feelings do not always synchronize with reality. The most succinct description was provided by the late Shirley Glass, PhD: “One of the ironies of healing from infidelity is that the perpetrator must become the healer. This means that betrayed partners are vulnerable because the person they are most likely to turn to in times of trouble is precisely the source of their danger.” The inherent conflict for a betrayed spouse is obvious, but Dr. Glass also recognized how difficult this balancing act can be for a repentant adulterer: “On the other hand, [unfaithful] partners sometimes find it hard to stay engaged with their spouses when they know they are the source of such intense pain.” The key, of course, is to stay engaged nonetheless. Be supportive and remorseful, and above all… keep talking.

TRIGGERS: Particular dates, places, items and activities can bring back their pain as intensely as ever. It feels like they’re caught in a loop as they relive the trauma. It is emotionally debilitating.

Triggers can cause days and nights of depression, renew anger, and can spark and reignite nightmares, which may make them fear sleeping. Triggers can cause them to question if they will ever again experience life without the anguish. Get rid of all the reminders immediately: Gifts, letters, pictures, cards, emails, clothing… whatever your spouse associates with your affair. Do this with your spouse so they are not left wondering when those triggers may recur. Never cling to anything that bothers your partner. It leaves the impression that your keepsakes and mementos, or any reminders of your affair, are more important to you than they are.

Attend to your partner. Learn what dates, songs, places, etc., are triggers for your partner. Pay attention to your environment: If you hear or see something that you think might be a trigger, assume it is. Each occasion a trigger arises is an appropriate moment for you to communicate a clear and heartfelt message that you’re sorry you acted so selfishly and caused this recurring pain. So again, apologize and let them know how much you love them. The occurrence of a trigger is also a good opportunity to express that you choose them and not your affair partner, which is important for them to hear. If a trigger occurs in public, you can still wrap your arm around your spouse’s waist or shoulder, or simply squeeze their hand, but verbalize your apology as soon as you are alone again.

It is very important for you to understand and remember this… Triggers can remain active for their entire life. Don’t ever think or insist that enough time has passed that they should be “over it” because another sad truth of infidelity is: Your affair will remain a permanent memory for them, subject to involuntary recall at any time – even decades later. They will NEVER be “over it.” They simply learn to deal with it better as they heal, as you earn back their trust, and as you rebuild your relationship – over time.

SECTION 2 - WHAT ELSE CAN YOU DO TO EASE THEIR PAIN & RELIEVE THEIR STRESS?

Make certain you’ve killed the beast: Your affair must be over, in all respects, completely and forever. You cannot put your marriage in jeopardy ever again. Your spouse has given you a second chance that you probably don’t deserve. That may sound harsh, but think about it this way: Despite any marital problems the two of you experienced, you would certainly understand if they divorced you solely because of your adultery. So assume there will not be a third chance and behave accordingly.

This opportunity you have been bestowed is a monumental gift, particularly considering the anguish you caused them. Treat this gift, and your spouse, with care and due respect: No contact means NO CONTACT OF ANY KIND – EVER.

GET INTO THERAPY: Most attempts to heal and rebuild after infidelity will fail without the assistance of a qualified therapist. Make certain you both feel comfortable with the therapist. You must trust them and have faith in their methodology. Talk about it: If of you are uncomfortable with your therapist at any time, don’t delay – find another. And if need be, yet another. Then stick with it. Save particularly volatile topics for counselling sessions. Your therapist will provide a neutral place and safe means to discuss these subjects constructively. Every so often, think back to where you were two or three months earlier. Compare that to where you are now and determine if you’re making progress. Progress will be made slowly, not daily or even weekly, so do not perform daily or weekly evaluations. Make the comparative periods long enough to allow a “moderate-term” review rather than “short-term.” Expect setbacks or even restarts, and again… stick with it.

APOLOGIZE: Actually, that should read: “Apologize, apologize, apologize.” You cannot apologize too often, but you can apologize improperly. Apologize genuinely and fully. Betrayed spouses develop a finely calibrated “insincerity radar.” A partial or disingenuous apology will feel meaningless, condescending or even insulting, particularly during the months following discovery. Your spouse will feel better if you don’t merely say, “I’m sorry.” To a betrayed spouse that sounds and feels empty. Try to continue and complete the apology by saying everything that’s now salient to your partner: “I’m ashamed I cheated on you and I’m so very sorry. I know that my lying and deceiving you has hurt you enormously. I deeply want to earn back your trust – and I want so much for you to be able, some day, to forgive me.” As noted earlier, right now genuine, complete and repeated apologies are the best “general use” tool you have in your repair kit.

REALIZE YOUR PARTNER WANTS TO FEEL BETTER: There is so much they have to deal with – pain, anger, disappointment, confusion and despair. Their being, their world, is swirling in a black hole of negative feelings. It’s agonizing. They wish it would stop, but they feel powerless to make it go away, which worries them even more. Remember that they can’t help it: Just as they didn’t choose for this to happen, they don’t choose to feel this way. Beyond all the possible feelings described in the section above (and that list may be incomplete in your spouse’s case), even if they don’t understand them, they do recognize that changes are occurring in themselves – and they are frightened by them. As terrible as it is for you to see their ongoing nightmare, it is far worse to live in it. Periodically assure them that you know they will get better, that you are willing to do everything necessary for them to heal and to make your marriage work. Reassure them that you are with them for the duration – no matter how long it takes – and that you intend to spend the rest of your life with them.

HIDE NOTHING, OPEN EVERYTHING: While they’re greatly angered and hurt that you were emotionally and/or sexually involved with another person, they are even more devastated by your secret life, your lies and deception. They feel no trust in you right now – and they’re 100% justified. If ever there was someone in the world they felt they could trust, it was you – until now. Now, they have difficulty believing anything you say. They are driven to check up on everything. Let them. Better still, help them. Overload them with access. The era of “covering your tracks” must end and be supplanted by total and voluntary transparency.

You must dismantle and remove every vestige of secrecy. Offer your spouse the passwords to your email accounts – yes, even the secret one they still don’t know about. Let them bring in the mail. If you receive a letter, card or email from your paramour, let your spouse open it. If you receive a voice or text message on your cell phone, let them retrieve it and delete it. If your friends provided alibis for you, end those friendships. Do not change your phone bill to a less detailed version or delete your browser history. Provide your spouse with your credit card bills, bank account statements, cell phone bills and anything else you think they might wish to check. Immediately tell them if you hear from or accidentally run into your affair partner. Tell them where you are going, when you’ll be home, and be on time. If your plans change, notify them immediately.

The more willing you are to be transparent, the more honesty and openness they see and feel, the more “trust chits” you’ll earn. Replacing your previously secret life with complete openness is the fastest and most effective way to promote trust, even if it feels unfair or uncomfortable. Think of this as the “reverse image” of your affair: Your affair was about you selfishly making yourself feel good. Now, rebuilding trust is about selflessly making your partner feel safe with you – and you were certainly unfair to them. Keep in mind that eventually they will trust you again, but you must earn it and it will take time.

SPEND LOTS TIME WITH THEM: Assume that they want your company at all times. The more time you spend in their sight, the more they will feel a sense of safety, if only for that time. There may be times when you feel they’re a constant, perhaps even an annoying presence. Just remember that they need to be around you – more than ever. If they need time alone, they’ll let you know and you must respect that, too. Knowing where you are and who you are with reduces worry, but expect them to check up on you. Don’t take offence when this happens. Instead, welcome the opportunity: Think of each time – and each success – as receiving a check mark in the “Passed the Test” column. The more check marks you earn, the closer you are to being trusted again.

PHYSICAL CONTACT: They may or may not want to be sexual with you. If not, allow sufficient time for them to get comfortable with the idea of renewed intimacy and let them set the pace. But if so, don’t be discouraged if the sex is not optimum. They’re likely to be low on confidence and may feel self-conscious or inept. They may even act clumsily. This can be offset by lots of simple, soothing physical gestures such as hugging them, stroking them softly and providing kisses. You might try surprising them sexually. Try something new. Choose moments when they don’t expect it – it can feel fresh again. On the other hand, don’t be surprised if their sexual appetite and arousal is unusually heightened as some partners experience what’s called ‘Hysterical Bonding.’ Also be aware that during lovemaking they may suffer intrusive thoughts or mental images of you and your affair partner, so they may suddenly shut down or even burst into tears. Again, apologize for making them feel this way. Express that you choose them – and not your affair partner. Reassure them by emphasizing that they are the only one you truly want.

SHARE YOUR FEELINGS OF GUILT AND SHAME: If you exhibit no shame or guilt for hurting them, they’ll wonder if you’re truly capable of being sensitive, caring or even feeling. They may see you as callous and self-absorbed, and question if it’s really worth another try with you. But if you’re like most people who have badly hurt someone you truly love, then you certainly feel shame and guilt, though verbalizing it may be hard for you. Of course, some people do find it difficult to express these feelings, but try. You’ll find it provides a great sense of relief to share this with your partner. Moreover, do not fail to realize is how vitally important it is for your partner to hear it, to feel it, to see it in your eyes. It’s a building block in the reconstruction of trust and the repair of your marriage. Do not underestimate the power of satisfying their need to know that you are disappointed in yourself. Your opening up about this will help them feel secure again, help them to heal, and help you heal, too.

LET THEM KNOW YOU ARE HAPPY WITH YOUR CHOICE TO RECOMMIT: You probably think this is obvious, but to your betrayed partner, precious little is obvious anymore. They will wonder about this. Do not make them guess, and do not make them ask. Just tell them. If it doesn’t seem to come naturally at first, it may help if every now and then, you ask yourself, “If they had betrayed me this way, would I still be here?” (Most of us would answer, “No,” even if we can’t imagine being in that position.) When people give second chances to others, they really want to know that it’s meaningful to, and appreciated by, the recipient. So, express your thanks. Tell them how grateful you are for the opportunity to repair the damage you’ve done and rebuild your marriage. You’ll be surprised how much this simple, heartfelt act of gratitude will mean to them, and how it helps to re-establish the bond between you.

HERE’S A GREAT TIP: You will find it’s particularly meaningful to them when they’re obviously feeling low, but they’re locked in silence and aren’t expressing it to you. Just imagine… In their moments of unspoken loneliness or despair, you walk up to them, hug them and say, “I just want you to know how grateful I am that you’re giving me a second chance. Thank you so much. I love you more than ever for this. I’ve been feeling so ashamed of what I did and how much pain I caused you. I want you to know that I’ll never do anything to hurt you like this – ever again. I know I broke your heart and it torments me. I want you to know your heart is safe with me again.”

These are beautifully comforting words, particularly when they’re delivered at such a perfect
moment. You can memorize the quote, modify it, or use your own words, whatever is most
comfortable for you. The key is to include, in no particular order, all six of these components:

A statement of gratitude.

An expression of your love.

An acknowledgment of your spouse’s pain.

An admission that you caused their pain.

An expression of your sense of shame.

A promise that it will never happen again

Unfaithful spouses I’ve counselled often report that this most welcome surprise is the best thing they did to lift their partner’s spirits – as well as their own.

SECTION 3 - SO WHAT ARE THE NEXT STAGES, AFTER THEY WORK THROUGH ALL THEIR GRIEF, PAIN AND STRESS?

HOPE: They believe they will get better. They still have good days and bad days, but the good days out balance the bad. Sometimes they can work effectively, enjoy activities and really care
for others.

COMMITMENT: They know they have a choice. Life won’t be the same, but they decide to actively begin building a new life.

SEEKING: They take initiative, renewing their involvement with former friends and activities. They
begin exploring new involvements.

PEACE: They feel able to accept the affair and its repercussions, and face their own future.

LIFE OPENS UP: Life has value and meaning again. They can enjoy, appreciate, and anticipate events. They are willing to let the rest of their life be all it can be. They can more easily seek and find joy.

FORGIVENESS: While the memory will never leave them, the burden they’ve been carrying from your betrayal is lifted. Given what you have done, the pain it caused them and the anguish they lived through, this is the ultimate gift they can bestow. They give it not only to you, but to themselves. Be grateful for this gift – and cherish it always.

Rejoice in your renewed commitment to spend your lives together in happiness. Celebrate it together regularly!


----------



## spudster (Jan 11, 2012)

xintexas said:


> I have never met them before, so I did not suspect anything. My wife's behavior at dinner did not raise any alarms. There was a pillar between our tables and her view was blocked, with my back to them. I suggested the restaurant, so I don't believe anything was planned.
> 
> Wheels - I was becoming obsessed with knowing when they were talking, what they were talking about.. and it got to the point where it was affecting my home and work life. I decided to confront her before everything else in my life fell apart. I do hope for the best, but realize the consequences of bringing it in the open.
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spudster (Jan 11, 2012)

Tell the OM's wife if you haven't already. She needs to know before they take it underground.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Since you picked the restaurant, did she act odd at all during the night like she did not want to go there or anything else? The reaason I ask is how bad my girlfriend did not want to go to our favorite bar. She was bummed that I insisted. I walked in the game room , at one point,and she was all of a sudden happily talking to a "friend" . I new at that point why all of a sudden we were having so much trouble.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

spudster said:


> Tell the OM's wife if you haven't already. She needs to know before they take it underground.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Like someone said yesterday, it helps to have a guard at both gates.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

I would sugest i different approach at this point, given whats
transpired.Normally i would agree on telling the OMW.
And ask her to hand over the password.

But since he really dont know much.And her bull**** saying
it would never gone to the stage of getting a hotel room.
So my advice at this point would be.Get a keylogger
And see whats happening.Are the still talking or are the
trying to come up with a story the are going to stick to.
And so on..

I think that would be the best way for now..

Monitor and see whats going on or not., for 2-3 week´s
depending on what wife will admit to or how her behavior
during this time ..So dont ask to see her email..Get keylogger
and do that quick..At this point you have nothing to loose..
Email´s are most likely deleted by now .Thats where keylogger 
comes in.Asking to see the mails will only give a way
the opportunity, to catch a secret email if she has one or 
opened one


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

Jonesey said:


> My Ex wife worked with JABBA the HUT for seven years
> So what??
> 
> She admitted to have the same taught process as you do
> ...


I mean that's unfortunate, and it happens, but it also doesn't happen in all cases....and I am a case where it won't ever happen..I have too much respect, first off, for myself, for my family, my religion and a bunch of other aspects in my life to lower myself to having an affair.....


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

Jonesey said:


> *I am not a cheater, never have been never will be*
> 
> You just dont get it do you?:scratchhead:
> 
> ...


Well then, I"m not most people  as with anything else you can't make blanket statements because all people are different....


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

A lot can happen outside of chatting in the real world. Are you sure it was just sexting? Tell his wife to kill it completely. Coz next time she decides to cheat, you won't know. Atleast not on chat


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

GreenEyes said:


> I mean that's unfortunate, and it happens, but it also doesn't happen in all cases....and I am a case where it won't ever happen..I have too much respect, first off, for myself, for my family, my religion and a bunch of other aspects in my life to lower myself to having an affair.....


*sigh* see above

Is this really your yardstick you use to define respect for your
husband, and marriage?? he might be cool with it
Most likely because he really dosent to the full extent of it..

But your right not all end up having affair, i give you that..

But the risk of it happen is is to great for it to happen..
It has been said that we all have it in us to cheat..
because all it takes is the right setting to appear...

Said by most serious marraige counselor. You see
you like my ExWife. All people that makes statement like
some what like you just did *and I am a case where it won't ever happen..I have too much respect, first off, for myself, for my family,*

The problem with such blanket statement , people wrongly
assume that, cheating only accours when make concuss 
decision to cross the line.

When in realty it most offen is the case that people
end, not realizing that they have keept ,and keep putting them 
self in position. Most often being overconfident over their
believe that it wont never happen.Most often apply´s

to women.Due to the fact that they most often under estimate,
men´s intentions. Not realizing it before and after they get busted..When the get the painful reality that the just been
used..This is one of the reason we men often argue about
can married women or girlfriend right to male friend.

its just the nature of it... This is one reason most ,*men*
wouldn't agree of the relationship you have with your 
colleague.. When the right to friend has never really have 
been challenged to begin with..We just realize
and and know have many men can behave.


regarding your respect for religion..Think again.
religion dosent make you bullet proof..look around on this
sight.You will see plenty example, where the spouse that
got cheated on. Are chocked to the core over the fact that
their deeply religious spouse ended up having affair..

You,like my Ex make the same comen mistake.
that just because your integrity and moral and personal,
respect for marriage relation ship would be enough..

That would work if the person the end up having the affair
held them self up to high standard..


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

GreenEyes said:


> Well then, I"m not most people  as with anything else you can't make blanket statements because all people are different....


Look im not going to argue whit you anymore.

Just wish you the best and hope that you are,one of them
that it never happen to...


----------



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

xintexas said:


> She admitted that they had recently started talking sexually. She said it would not have led to a physical affair.


 Talking sexually means that she has crossed the line and that the relationship must end. She must go full no contact (NC) with him. You should insist on this now. No ifs, ands or buts. Do not put this off as it will only get harder to do. She is either already in or about to enter an emotional affair (EA). The deeper she gets the more she will fight to stay in contact with him and the more likely that she will take it underground.

As for her saying that it would "not have led to a physical affair", I call bull. Most people do not intend for it to ever become a physical affair, but then it just does. Also, notice that in that statement she has not denied that it is or could become an EA.

Be strong now. This is your best shot at saving your marraige. Tell her that regardless of what she believes about her relationship with the OM, that does not change your legitimate feelings of concern, and that as her husband your feelings should come before her relationship with the OM. Tell her that if she values you before all others she must do this for you and the marraige.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

xintexas said:


> I do appreciate the advice. I have played it cool, but am tired of playing along with it. I don't want it to evolve into a physical relationship.
> 
> I have read more on these forums and can comfortably say that:
> 
> ...


Have you asked her why she did it and if she is missing anything in the relationship? You seem to think everything is great, but does she?

Definitely I would suggest MC, women don't usually start crap like that unless there is something they are missing at home.

I would be super vigilant about the transparency and snooping, and be on the look out for any signs about loving you but no in love with you, wanting space, freedom, needing to find herself, etc. Those are all signs she's found someone else.

If she doesn't want to be transparent, she's got something to hide.


----------



## Tigrlily (Dec 27, 2011)

xintexas said:


> Long story short: I found my spouse exchanging messages on facebook with a coworker. Obtained her password and can follow their communication, if she doesn't delete them immediately. The content of their communication does not suggest anything has happened, but is very playful and is approaching sex talk.
> 
> I have been contemplating just how to confront her, but am on unfamiliar ground. I have made copies of their messages in case she denies anything. I plan to confront her with this first, then demand she share access to her phone, facebook and other means of communication. I also plan to notify the coworker's wife as to their activity.
> 
> Does this sound reasonable or am I out of line?


I haven't read thru the replies yet, so I may be repeating...

My H had an EA with a co-worker that began exactly like this. I wish more than ANYTHING I'd had the opportunity to have been aware of it at the point you are now. What began as playful, joking, light-hearted exchanges ultimately led to constant texting, long, heartfelt, sharing emails, hand holding, secret lunches and coffees, "I love you's" and kisses. All the while my H never had any intention of leaving me and if you'd asked him during it all, he'd have said with absolute certainty that he loved me more than life.

If I'd had this opportunity, I'd have confronted my spouse about it. If you've done any reading at all on this forum then you're probably aware that your wife is likely in a 'fog' right now and not thinking clearly, so she's apt to see what she's doing as wrong, or as anything more than friendship. I'd arm myself with information - either online that you can look at together, or with a book (there is one by Dr Shirley Glass that is phenomenal called NOT "Just Friends") - something tangible that might help her to see that her actions are very dangerous right now, and that she's putting your marriage at risk.

I'd take a day or so before this confrontation to cover my butt, tho. I'd install a VAR in her car, temporarily, and I'd make sure I knew passwords to her cell phone account, FB account, email accounts, etc. I'd monitor activity for several weeks afterward, just to be certain she didn't go underground.

I don't think it's a good idea to sit back and let what happens happen while you take time 'watching' or making sure something is really going on. This could be your one chance to shake her out of this before it leads to moments that can't be erased. 

I wish you luck!


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Since they have talked sexually they have been talking or soon will be about love. I hope you are jumping on this with both feet. Her being bothered about you snooping is another red flag straight from the cheaters script. There is a good chance they are near a full blown physical affair. Dig deep into any records you can find, phones email etc. Put a Var (voice activated recorder) in her car. You can get them cheap at Walmart , BestBuy etc. Put it under the seat with velcro. Monday morning, when she goes to work might be the first time she can talk to him if you are watching her closely.


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

Jonesey said:


> Look im not going to argue whit you anymore.
> 
> Just wish you the best and hope that you are,one of them
> that it never happen to...


I am not arguing with you, you are trying to tell me who I am and I am telling you you're dead wrong....sorry your XW did what she did to you, but not all women in the same "situation" as your XW will do what your XW did to you....I am not your Ex, I am prolly nothing like your Ex, so you cannot compare your previous experience with your Ex to myself...Some people have self-control, some don't....I do


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

GreenEyes said:


> I am not arguing with you, you are trying to tell me who I am and I am telling you you're dead wrong....sorry your XW did what she did to you, but not all women in the same "situation" as your XW will do what your XW did to you....I am not your Ex, I am prolly nothing like your Ex, so you cannot compare your previous experience with your Ex to myself...Some people have self-control, some don't....I do


I think you're playing with fire...

You admitted yourself sometimes it's hard not to want to give in to someone being nice to you.

You're basically relying on your willpower and personal strength alone not to do something silly.

My wife would have said the same things as you said before she started her EA.

It's not that you're a bad person or that you WANT something to happen. It's that we're ALL capable of doing stupid stuff at any time, so we need to guard ourselves and be vigilant and not put ourselves in the position that it COULD happen. That you're having problems at home and that you're enjoying 1 on 1 conversations with another man (even if they aren't inappropriate), places you in the line of fire.


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

COguy said:


> I think you're playing with fire...
> 
> You admitted yourself sometimes it's hard not to want to give in to someone being nice to you.
> 
> ...


He's not even nice to me LOL I mean we are friends and I guess this is so funny to me because I have the same relationship with him as I do all the women in my office too, that would be like everyone saying I'm going to go lesbian because I talk to my female co-workers the same way.....It's not like we ever text outside of work, talk on the phone or talk on the internet, like I said unless one of us is not coming, or late, we let the other know so they can tell the supervisor...We dont' have conversations either....our interactions consists of quips back and forth between our cubicles that are within earshot of everyone else that works there, but like I said, I say the same things to my female co-workers because it's me, it's how I talk.

There is no sneaking, there is no texting and messaging and conversing.....he's cool, and he's a good guy for his wife, not for me....I am kind of superficial when it comes to my relationships with guys, always have been, I need looks, I need that physical attraction to someone or it's pointless....maybe that's why all my relationships have never really been the best, because for me it's always been looks over personality....

I'm relying on my willpower, personal strength and the fact that I'm not even .01% attracted to him in the least that way....and I have always had guy friends since I was younger, don't trust girls, they are catty. I have 1 good girl friend that I love and adore and that's about it.....Girls talk crap all the time and it's annoying to me...and they are 2-faced....

I think you would honestly have to know me to get me.....


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

GreenEyes said:


> He's not even nice to me LOL I mean we are friends and I guess this is so funny to me because I have the same relationship with him as I do all the women in my office too, that would be like everyone saying I'm going to go lesbian because I talk to my female co-workers the same way.....It's not like we ever text outside of work, talk on the phone or talk on the internet, like I said unless one of us is not coming, or late, we let the other know so they can tell the supervisor...We dont' have conversations either....our interactions consists of quips back and forth between our cubicles that are within earshot of everyone else that works there, but like I said, I say the same things to my female co-workers because it's me, it's how I talk.
> 
> There is no sneaking, there is no texting and messaging and conversing.....he's cool, and he's a good guy for his wife, not for me....I am kind of superficial when it comes to my relationships with guys, always have been, I need looks, I need that physical attraction to someone or it's pointless....maybe that's why all my relationships have never really been the best, because for me it's always been looks over personality....
> 
> I'm relying on my willpower, personal strength and the fact that I'm not even .01% attracted to him in the least that way....and I have always had guy friends since I was younger, don't trust girls, they are catty. I have 1 good girl friend that I love and adore and that's about it.....Girls talk crap all the time and it's annoying to me...and they are 2-faced....


Men and women cannot be close ,almost everyone knows this. Stop the thread hijack. Its a good topic for a thread in general relationships.


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

chapparal said:


> Men and women cannot be close ,almost everyone knows this. Stop the thread hijack. Its a good topic for a thread in general relationships.


 I didn't "threadjack" on purpose...I'm going to defend myself though if people come back and tell me who I am in response to one of my posts....so get over it, it happens


----------



## FrankKissel (Nov 14, 2011)

GreenEyes said:


> I didn't "threadjack" on purpose...I'm going to defend myself though if people come back and tell me who I am in response to one of my posts....so get over it, it happens


I don't mean this disrespectfully toward anyone or their experiences, but you're not going to convince someone who's been burned by their SO's 'friendly' relationship with a member of the opposite sex that such relationships are harmless and safe. It's denying their personal experience.

Likewise, someone who's been involved in a platonic male-female relationship isn't going to be persuaded that it's something to be feared and avoided. That's also denying their personal experience.

At the end of the day, GreenEyes, you know yourself, your motivations and your relationships far better than anyone here. So don't sweat the warnings and judgments of people you don't know and don't know you.

/threadjack over
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm also going to say something to GE that looks like a threadjack but may be pertinent to the OP.

Looks have nothing to do with it.

My wife was exchanging pics with this guy outside of her EA who was a total loser, nerd, completely ugly, etc etc. There is no way she was attracted to him. Since then I've seen it's a common thing for people in affairs to be addicted to talking to people they should have no business being attracted to (not saying that's what's going on in your case).

But I've seen a lot of posts on here (did it myself), from guys who are in denial about what's going on with their wife because, "she told me she's not attracted to him at all" or "he's ugly and there's no way she could be doing anything with him."

Women are much more emotionally bonded than men. Most guys if they don't think a girl is attractive just flat out biologically wouldn't get close to them. However, I think most girls if they work on the bond could get very attracted to some guys that are butt ugly.


----------



## Wheels65 (Jul 17, 2011)

Greeneyes et al with that issue, please start a new thread 



> Wheels - I was becoming obsessed with knowing when they were talking, what they were talking about.. and it got to the point where it was affecting my home and work life. I decided to confront her before everything else in my life fell apart. I do hope for the best, but realize the consequences of bringing it in the open.


The wanting the truth eats at you but playing your cards smart has its advantages too often. But you are now in a new place with this and I wish you both all the best and years of happiness 

Would also have to guess that you still do not have complete inner peace and would have to agree that no contact NC is the only choice at this point for you to accept from her. The flip side is I would have to imagine your wife is also not feeling inner peace with being cut off from the guy.

So if you will still be watching, waiting, it will eat you up as well...


----------



## calif_hope (Feb 25, 2011)

In a platonic male/female friendships is simply this........would you mind if you SO listened in every conversation, read every text, I'm, or e-mail.....total transparency, no direct or lies of omnission - if the answer is no the is it healthy ..... If you feel the need to edit or delete or lie about one single conversation - lie by omission - then not healthy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

GreenEyes said:


> I didn't "threadjack" on purpose...I'm going to defend myself though if people come back and tell me who I am in response to one of my posts....so get over it, it happens


Look at you!!

You are hanging on the infidelity section right???

And you still claiming what you do..

read around.And you will see that you wasent the
only one that taught so.

So why are you really reading storys here??
what is your purpose?


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

Jonesey said:


> Look at you!!
> 
> You are hanging on the infidelity section right???
> 
> ...


I wasn't going to respond because I don't want to get yelled at for "threadjacking" or whatever the he!! it's called again, but I have no idea what you just wrote.....it didn't make any sense....


----------



## Lydia (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm pretty sure OP's wife is not having innocent "vulgar" chat with a male friend. 

Sounds like an affair to me. This needs to be nipped in the bud, immediately. Tell her to have no contact with this guy, even if it means switching jobs - your marriage depends on it. She also needs to have openness with you - get all of her passwords, access to her phone, etc so that you can verify all contact has stopped.
Unless she wants to cover up and continue her affair, she will do these things. If she refuses, huge red flag and you now have to take a new approach.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey OP - the correct response here is to go nuclear - talk to the OMW and compare notes - the two texting people are very likely playing both of you for fools.

It is never ever OK to sext any one except your spouse. No one -ever. The moment that line is crossed, the nuclear response of full exposure to SOs is the only way to truly begin to deal with it.

As it is now, your wife is only going to go underground more with him. She knows where you found out last time, so they'll be smarter. She's faced no consequences, and infact told you that you were the one out of line.

Contact the OMW and talk.


----------

